# New Here!



## Meggie0603 (Jul 13, 2007)

Good Afternoon,

My name is Megan, from IL, married since December and pregnant with our first baby! 

This week I adopted two gray kitties, brother and sister, from the Humane Society. My sister, Heather (heather102180) told me I had to join the Cat Forum and post some pics, so here I am!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Howdy, Megan! :lol: Glad you are here! I love your kittens and can't wait to meet them in August!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Congratulations on the new baby on the way, and the two already here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Meggie! You must be thrilled with your kittens. They'll bring you a lot of joy and laughs! And being a mother is a real miracle. Please keep us posted! I'll look forward to pictures.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the growing family!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Megan. Wow, lots of big changes for you in a short time. Hope you'll enjoy your time here!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! congrats on all the new and to be additions!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Megan, it's nice to have you here with us


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Heather, how many sisters do you have? :lol: I think your other sisters on here too? Anyway,














and cute kittens!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Des, there is 5 sisters of us total! My poor dad, right? Yup, our middle sister, Katie, browses here too sometimes.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O :lol: I'm sure you're dad wouldn't trade any one of you for the world :wink:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Megan, welcome to the forum....I'm Mike, butler, can-opener and man-Friday for the Jellicle Tribe. I prepare their food, clean their house, and in return, they let me have a little piece of the bed and one of the bathrooms (supervised, of course) :lol:


----------

